# MARCH 2022 Chanel Purchases



## sparklywacky

Let’s share our March 2022 Chanel purchases here!


----------



## monsoonmadness

I am in love. Got this beauty today and I just am shocked to have found it in store.


----------



## mliLV

Mini O Case. The only one at the boutique.


----------



## Jacsxcc

Early Mothers Day gifts , keeping them safe in their boxes until the day!


----------



## schaef179

ready for spring


----------



## Samanthalvoe

schaef179 said:


> ready for spring
> View attachment 5341041


Such a pretty color!


----------



## coreenmd

My baby blue love


----------



## ThugWife

monsoonmadness said:


> I am in love. Got this beauty today and I just am shocked to have found it in store.
> 
> View attachment 5340779


Gorgeous! Is that a mini?


----------



## monsoonmadness

ThugWife said:


> Gorgeous! Is that a mini?



Thanks!
No. It’s the medium , 225.


----------



## bags22

_

_


----------



## cc*chic

Sharing my 22P purchases


----------



## hlzpenguin

cc*chic said:


> Sharing my 22P purchases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341870
> View attachment 5341871
> View attachment 5341872


Love the necklace!


----------



## luvbagsandpups

Tweed mini and a necklace.


----------



## Anysia

cc*chic said:


> Sharing my 22P purchases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341870
> View attachment 5341871
> View attachment 5341872


Congratulations  is it a belt in the last picture? May I ask how much did you pay for it?


----------



## cc*chic

Anysia said:


> Congratulations  is it a belt in the last picture? May I ask how much did you pay for it?



Thanks! Yes, it is a chain belt at SG$2450.


----------



## dream8girl

My first chanel bag… I’m not familiar with inventory flow / pace, but in last week of Feb customer service said there were none in spain (had a friend traveling there) so I bit the bullet and got it in the USA  no regrets… can anyone picture this with a brown fedora?


----------



## Bridgidu

Received the last piece of my denim collection, hopefully I’m done with denim for sometime lol. Here’s the family portrait


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Bridgidu said:


> Received the last piece of my denim collection, hopefully I’m done with denim for sometime lol. Here’s the family portrait
> View attachment 5342639
> View attachment 5342640


Love your denim collection!!


----------



## monkyjib

Came out of 2-month purse peace for my birthday this month with my first and only 19. So Black, soooo worth it!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

monkyjib said:


> Came out of 2-month purse peace for my birthday this month with my first and only 19. So Black, soooo worth it!
> 
> View attachment 5343947


Congrats! She’s very beautiful and unique


----------



## thatgirlayesha

This beauty, from the Dublin store.

Cons: Stressful customer service experience (my partner was also appalled) will be my last bag I buy with Chanel. Purely based on Customer Service alone. Got it with price increase too which also sucks (8250).

Pros: Happy to have a medium in my collection, in love with the caviar I choose (perfect balance of gloss, matte without the grains being too pronounced).


----------



## geenebeene

Finally pulled the trigger on this bag after contemplating for two years. Gabby hobo definitely is not everyone's cup of tea, but I love the casual vibe that Gabby eminates which matches well with my basic wardrobe.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## lilly2002

Bridgidu said:


> Received the last piece of my denim collection, hopefully I’m done with denim for sometime lol. Here’s the family portrait
> View attachment 5342639
> View attachment 5342640





love the black one. how structured is it? does the base have some strength to it or is it going to go really soft/floppy after a few months?


----------



## Cooshcouture

Fresh from the boutique yesterday. 22c


----------



## CocoGiraffe

Sharring my 22P purchase.

 Next to the beige medium CF


----------



## sexyladyyy

Got this last week. A friend found this in London. Chanel O case in Caviar. I think this is medium size.


----------



## mischa_fan

Sharing my purchase for March


----------



## XCCX

Just received this small 19 in black goatskin fresh from the boutique (purchased before the price increase)  I already have the black in medium as well so this just shows how much I love this bag, the most practical,durable and functional style! This is actually my 5th 19 flap!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

dream8girl said:


> My first chanel bag… I’m not familiar with inventory flow / pace, but in last week of Feb customer service said there were none in spain (had a friend traveling there) so I bit the bullet and got it in the USA  no regrets… can anyone picture this with a brown fedora?



Such a pretty color!  So perfect for spring.  congrats


----------



## dream8girl

Work_For_Purse said:


> Such a pretty color!  So perfect for spring.  congrats


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sassy

XCCX said:


> Just received this small 19 in black goatskin fresh from the boutique (purchased before the price increase)  I already have the black in medium as well so this just shows how much I love this bag, the most practical,durable and functional style! This is actually my 5th 19 flap!
> 
> View attachment 5345150


I thought all 19s were now lambskin, are there still Goatskin 19s in boutiques?


----------



## graciewwing

XCCX said:


> Just received this small 19 in black goatskin fresh from the boutique (purchased before the price increase)  I already have the black in medium as well so this just shows how much I love this bag, the most practical,durable and functional style! This is actually my 5th 19 flap!
> 
> View attachment 5345150


I thought they stopped doing goat? Interesting


----------



## blushing_baby

does anybody still know if they are selling the 22p mini pink flap anymore in stores? Also is it true chanel stopped doing reserves? Two locations told me that


----------



## icystarz88

Sharing my new love which I have just received it in mail today! It's from the 21K collection and I really love the purple


----------



## monkyjib

I was super excited about my other  March purchase I totally forgot to share this new pair of dad’s sandals in light grey. I’ve been looking for a light colored ones so these are perfect!


----------



## XCCX

Sassy said:


> I thought all 19s were now lambskin, are there still Goatskin 19s in boutiques?


They are all lambskin yes, this one is from 20B!


----------



## XCCX

graciewwing said:


> I thought they stopped doing goat? Interesting


They did! This one is another hidden gem from 20B!


----------



## Cascadian

dream8girl said:


> My first chanel bag… I’m not familiar with inventory flow / pace, but in last week of Feb customer service said there were none in spain (had a friend traveling there) so I bit the bullet and got it in the USA  no regrets… can anyone picture this with a brown fedora?


Is this the light blue boy?


----------



## idlehen

blushing_baby said:


> does anybody still know if they are selling the 22p mini pink flap anymore in stores? Also is it true chanel stopped doing reserves? Two locations told me that


22s launches this week so I think it's likely the pink minis are all sold out at this point - unless there is a random return maybe. Personally I'm hoping the boutiques will get a random delayed 22p shipment because I'm still searching for a pink business affinity lol


----------



## chicnfab

When your SA surprised you, 22p pink in coco handle…
the mini is from previous collection not sure if it’s 21k, got it from fashionphile.
Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## dream8girl

Cascadian said:


> Is this the light blue boy?


Yes that’s right from 22p


----------



## dzhang214

Picked up this beauty in February but didn't get a chance to post.  I actually went into the Chanel store for a medium classic flap in black caviar leather but they did not have any so I brought her home instead.  I am still waiting for there to be shipment of the classic flaps.  Are they just more rare these days?


----------



## nikki5687

i just got this bad on Fashionphile but i've never seen this color anywhere online, only black, burgundy and green. Has anyone seen this bag before?


----------



## hlzpenguin

Got this twilly that I thought I would never be able to get. But looks like it’s popping up more often lately. This is the prettiest twilly I’ve ever seen by Chanel and it’s my first Chanel twilly too.
Photo credit to my SA.


----------



## Miumiu23

monkyjib said:


> I was super excited about my other  March purchase I totally forgot to share this new pair of dad’s sandals in light grey. I’ve been looking for a light colored ones so these are perfect!
> View attachment 5345736


May I ask if it’s fabric for the material?


----------



## jessilou

My shoes were technically purchased in February but I forgot to post! Small black Coco Handle + sneakers.


----------



## 2manychins

hlzpenguin said:


> Got this twilly that I thought I would never be able to get. But looks like it’s popping up more often lately. This is the prettiest twilly I’ve ever seen by Chanel and it’s my first Chanel twilly too.
> Photo credit to my SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346269


They rerelease this bandeau periodically.  I have one and agree it’s a beautiful pattern.


----------



## monkyjib

Miumiu23 said:


> May I ask if it’s fabric for the material?


It’s embossed leather  It comes in other colors, too. I’ve seen white, light pink, and light yellow.


----------



## baglici0us

22P Large business affinity with pale gold hardware. I’ve been wanting an everyday caviar bag for some time. It’s a little heavy but not as heavy as a jumbo. I like how rigid and strong the top handle feels even though it’s so slender.


----------



## starrysky7

hlzpenguin said:


> Got this twilly that I thought I would never be able to get. But looks like it’s popping up more often lately. This is the prettiest twilly I’ve ever seen by Chanel and it’s my first Chanel twilly too.
> Photo credit to my SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346269



Love it! I hope they release it in light pink again.


----------



## kairuna

New to me purchases! 17C and 21C light pink are my absolute favorite releases from Chanel and Im thrilled to add these two pouches from those collections (mini o case from 17C, cosmetics pouch from 21C)


----------



## BrightStar57

So over the moon about my latest purchase, as I got to fulfil my big Chanel dream of purchasing my first black classic flap at 31 rue Cambon in Paris this weekend. After browsing a beautiful selection of bags they had I finally picked up my dream 2.55 bag.  It’s just perfect for me. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## ebtins

22s ballerinas!


----------



## yeeitsvyy

ebtins said:


> 22s ballerinas!


Can you tell me if these are true to size? Thanks!! I’ve been eyeing these too


----------



## ebtins

yeeitsvyy said:


> Can you tell me if these are true to size? Thanks!! I’ve been eyeing these too



They do for me, yes! I always purchase a 38.5 in chanel and I’m a US 8. They’re incredibly comfy too.


----------



## yeeitsvyy

ebtins said:


> They do for me, yes! I always purchase a 38.5 in chanel and I’m a US 8. They’re incredibly comfy too.


Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## m_ichele

ebtins said:


> 22s ballerinas!


cute! Do you mind posting a pic on your foot? I’m curious how much toe coverage it provides.


----------



## Makenna

ebtins said:


> 22s ballerinas!


These are absolutely adorable!  I may have to go hunt down a pair for myself.


----------



## Katostar

My little beige babies


----------



## bags22




----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

O-case


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

BrightStar57 said:


> So over the moon about my latest purchase, as I got to fulfil my big Chanel dream of purchasing my first black classic flap at 31 rue Cambon in Paris this weekend. After browsing a beautiful selection of bags they had I finally picked up my dream 2.55 bag.  It’s just perfect for me. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347345
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347346
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347347
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347348
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347349


Oh wow, she’s so beautiful! Congrats!     I would love to add the same  bag one day


----------



## lifewithcoco

Katostar said:


> My little beige babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348434
> View attachment 5348435


22s??


----------



## BrightStar57

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Oh wow, she’s so beautiful! Congrats!     I would love to add the same  bag one day


Thank you! I hope you get to add it to your collection soon enough too


----------



## Katostar

lifewithcoco said:


> 22s??


22P N5025 it’s a taupe beige vanity cube
Cardholder rev beige Clair


----------



## dream8girl

BrightStar57 said:


> So over the moon about my latest purchase, as I got to fulfil my big Chanel dream of purchasing my first black classic flap at 31 rue Cambon in Paris this weekend. After browsing a beautiful selection of bags they had I finally picked up my dream 2.55 bag.  It’s just perfect for me. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347345
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347346
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347347
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347348
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347349


Congratulations!!!! I love your lady dior more hehe but getting your dream bag at 31 rue cambon is aweeeeesome


----------



## Samantha Food & Lipstick

Hello, Everyone! I’m brand new to Purse Forum. I’m waiting for my new Denim WOC to arrive, I’m very excited! Can one scotch guard or otherwise protect this type of an item to repel color transfer or whatever? Thanks! *Sam


----------



## BrightStar57

dream8girl said:


> Congratulations!!!! I love your lady dior more hehe but getting your dream bag at 31 rue cambon is aweeeeesome


Haha thank you! I do love both


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

Just picked up today!!!


----------



## Jacsxcc

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> Just picked up today!!!


Congratulations first person on here to reveal their heart bag .


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

Jacsxcc said:


> Congratulations first person on here to reveal their heart bag .


Haha thank you! My SA texted me and I ran over immediately.


----------



## Jacsxcc

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> Haha thank you! My SA texted me and I ran over immediately.


That’s brilliant news. I have my appointment this Sunday & will be collecting mine then , can’t wait to do my revel .


----------



## luxurynewb

My pink chevron medium boy bag from 22S. Im not sure if I’m keeping it, what do you guys think?


----------



## dream8girl

luxurynewb said:


> My pink chevron medium boy bag from 22S. Im not sure if I’m keeping it, what do you guys think?


It’s LOVELY! I guess it depends! Do you have enough wardrobe to match? Also is it diff enough from your other bags ?


----------



## luxurynewb

dream8girl said:


> It’s LOVELY! I guess it depends! Do you have enough wardrobe to match? Also is it diff enough from your other bags ?


Yeah my wardrobe is basically all pink, whites, neutrals and black, lol! I’ve been looking for a pink bag for a long time but idk if this one is ‘too pink’. I dont really have a big bag collection, I have a black chanel 19, an lv odeon tote in damier ebene and a black ysl kate, so it’s definitely different. Idk I feel guilty about it haha


----------



## Jill N

Just bought this large hobo. Coming Monday. Thoughts on this new style?


----------



## demicouture

Jill N said:


> Just bought this large hobo. Coming Monday. Thoughts on this new style?


Congrats! Totally love it!
It’s the underdog and everyone will want it in a couple months time.
If I hadn’t bought so many 22S items, I would have taken the small pink one.


----------



## 888Bee

Purchased a long necklace during 22S launch today.  The wheel actually spins making it a unique piece.


----------



## dream8girl

luxurynewb said:


> Yeah my wardrobe is basically all pink, whites, neutrals and black, lol! I’ve been looking for a pink bag for a long time but idk if this one is ‘too pink’. I dont really have a big bag collection, I have a black chanel 19, an lv odeon tote in damier ebene and a black ysl kate, so it’s definitely different. Idk I feel guilty about it haha


Would something less mauve-y be considered less “too pink”? I love this color tho and it sounds like it complements your wardrobe so I vote keep!


----------



## 888Bee

Jill N said:


> Just bought this large hobo. Coming Monday. Thoughts on this new style?


I saw both the small and medium hobo in white today. I was able to hold the medium one. It’s very light, but not sure how it would actually look once you start filling it with wallet and other things you carry in a bag since its unstructured.


----------



## dream8girl

888Bee said:


> Purchased a long necklace during 22S launch today.  The wheel actually spins making it a unique piece.


Looks soooo nice!!! Is it heavy on the neck?


----------



## LVorDie




----------



## LVorDie

Click to see what I DID!


----------



## mliLV

Mini purple flap from 22S


----------



## 888Bee

dream8girl said:


> Looks soooo nice!!! Is it heavy on the neck?


I thought so too when I saw it on the mannequin. However when my SA gave it to me I was surprised how light it was. East to wear.


----------



## bkclove

ebtins said:


> 22s ballerinas!


These are sooo cute! I tried them on, but they didn’t have my size in black - just white (and I knew I’d get them dirty haha). Love the little anklet


----------



## bkclove

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> Just picked up today!!!


LOVE!


----------



## bkclove

Happy to have picked these 21P up in Vegas this week!


----------



## cbouchex

mliLV said:


> Mini purple flap from 22S


oh i just looooove this colour! so pretty and unique! im hoping to pick up a mini from the 22S collection at duty free at london heathrow in 2 weeks when I travel. fingers crossed they have some.


----------



## luxebae4ever

My SA at Saks was able to order me a pair of the most sought after CC loafers! So excited as I’ve been trying to hunt them down for the past few months now. 

I bought them in my true Chanel size 40. But I’ve heard mixed feedback on sizing, either tts or go half size up. For those have these shoes, what size did you get?


----------



## ebtins

Impulsive buy today, I just went in for makeup. But I’m soooo happy with it.


----------



## Chanel0524

My two purchases from yesterday!


----------



## winephine

luxebae4ever said:


> My SA at Saks was able to order me a pair of the most sought after CC loafers! So excited as I’ve been trying to hunt them down for the past few months now.
> 
> I bought them in my true Chanel size 40. But I’ve heard mixed feedback on sizing, either tts or go half size up. For those have these shoes, what size did you get?


I have these in blue. I purchased my usual size, which is a 37. I tried on the 37.5 but thought they might stretch too much over time & just ended up getting my usual size. They fit pretty snug but have gotten a little better over time. Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## luxebae4ever

winephine said:


> I have these in blue. I purchased my usual size, which is a 37. I tried on the 37.5 but thought they might stretch too much over time & just ended up getting my usual size. They fit pretty snug but have gotten a little better over time. Congrats on your purchase!


Thanks so much for your input! Are they comfortable to walk in?


----------



## winephine

luxebae4ever said:


> Thanks so much for your input! Are they comfortable to walk in?


The first couple of times weren’t as pleasant but now I can comfortably wear them to work, though I’m sitting at my desk for most of the day. So, for me, took a bit to break them in but now they are ok.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

I just picked up this sky blue mini today!


----------



## geenebeene

My 2.55 mini came today!   I'm thrilled to have one more item crossed off from my wishlist~ Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## simplynoy

Large black heart bag


----------



## demicouture

Part of my 22S wishlist ticked off 
The dark pink is possibly my favourite pink so far and the purple is just perfection!


----------



## Ellie1647

Jill N said:


> Just bought this large hobo. Coming Monday. Thoughts on this new style?


Congrats! I like it a lot, it looks very different for chanel and paired with a smaller bag will look very chic. We actually are having this discussion in 22S thread.
Would you please post some pics of the interior when you receive it? Is this the model with handles? Does it have inner pockets?
Is it heavy?
And I think you should start a Chanel 22 club/thread. I didn't find it after a quick forum search.


----------



## mliLV

cbouchex said:


> oh i just looooove this colour! so pretty and unique! im hoping to pick up a mini from the 22S collection at duty free at london heathrow in 2 weeks when I travel. fingers crossed they have some.


it's even more beautiful in person! good luck on finding your mini


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

demicouture said:


> Part of my 22S wishlist ticked off
> The dark pink is possibly my favourite pink so far and the purple is just perfection!


Wow amazing haul!!!
Does the purple caviar look more like the photo on Chanel’s website in person? I tried the purple lambskin mini vanity and am waiting for a cf or mini.


----------



## doraepeet

For my own white day, I’ve almost bankrupted.


----------



## demicouture

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> Wow amazing haul!!!
> Does the purple caviar look more like the photo on Chanel’s website in person? I tried the purple lambskin mini vanity and am waiting for a cf or mini.



Thank you!
The purple is slightly lighter in real life. It for sure looks brighter than the purple lambskin.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

demicouture said:


> Thank you!
> The purple is slightly lighter in real life. It for sure looks brighter than the purple lambskin.


Oh wow awesome


----------



## fabdiva

Chanel 19. My first Chanel handbag. My first purchase from the boutique. The packaging is everything.  I love it!


----------



## flyingfree27

While everyone is after 22S already, finally my first item from 22P has arrived in my country. Better late than never. Photographed together with earrings bought last month. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## fifioonaa

Went to pick up the 22s purple card holder my SA reserved for me and got a few more accessories! 

Note - the purple is REALLY hard to capture in pics. I had to switch between my personal phone (Android) and my work phone (iPhone) to get it just right.


----------



## MiSa2019

I was on a little shopping spree this month...  Pretty classic items but they fit me perfectly I think.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## baglici0us

Sharing my cardholder goodies! Couldn’t pick between the two so I got both


----------



## Logic

Random visit to Chanel and when the tray of SLG came out my eyes went straight to this pink cardholder! I believe it’s 22P pink.


----------



## arliegirl

Did not expect to fall in love today ❤️. The color is more beautiful in person.  22S Small Flap Bag S1


----------



## Israeli_Flava

fifioonaa said:


> Went to pick up the 22s purple card holder my SA reserved for me and got a few more accessories!
> 
> Note - the purple is REALLY hard to capture in pics. I had to switch between my personal phone (Android) and my work phone (iPhone) to get it just right.
> 
> View attachment 5351278


Sooooo good! Thanks for the most accurate pic of the color! I bought sight unseen so and this is what I was expecting so I’m glad to see your pic! Lovvvvve it!!! I believe cc calls this color violet Claire so that makes more sense to me! Xo


----------



## Fashion412




----------



## Marleah

monkyjib said:


> Came out of 2-month purse peace for my birthday this month with my first and only 19. So Black, soooo worth it!
> 
> View attachment 5343947


Gorgeous bag !! Can I ask, is The front CC all black? It looks silver in the photo?


----------



## monkyjib

Marleah said:


> Gorgeous bag !! Can I ask, is The front CC all black? It looks silver in the photo?


Thank you! It is both silver and black. Actually the whole bag’s hardware is like this. You won’t be able to tell when they have scratches  Here’s a more close up shot of the logo.


----------



## larissajay

I’m loving all things Chanel at the moment!


----------



## larissajay

monkyjib said:


> Thank you! It is both silver and black. Actually the whole bag’s hardware is like this. You won’t be able to tell when they have scratches  Here’s a more close up shot of the logo.
> View attachment 5351712


I absolutely love this bag. Congrats on scoring it. After I saw your pic, I texted my SA asking if there’s any way she can get one, and she was like… nope. Lol. Just gorgeous!


----------



## luv2shop_78

There are no words  So excited for this cute lil’ hat! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Tried to track down the classic black with white CC’s version to no avail but was happy to find this cutie in the new collection!

Here’s to fashionable bad hair days!

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## cap4life

BrightStar57 said:


> So over the moon about my latest purchase, as I got to fulfil my big Chanel dream of purchasing my first black classic flap at 31 rue Cambon in Paris this weekend. After browsing a beautiful selection of bags they had I finally picked up my dream 2.55 bag.  It’s just perfect for me. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347345
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347346
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347347
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347348
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347349


Congrats! It looks like you had a lot of fun. The black reissue is a wonderfully versatile bag and imho one of the best that Chanel offers. Enjoy!


----------



## Gabel

Bought the blue one a couple months back and couldn’t stop thinking about the pink one. Here she is.


----------



## glitzgal97

Rose gold trendy woc and coco crush ring - words cannot describe how sparkly the ring is in real life!


----------



## kairuna

baglici0us said:


> Sharing my cardholder goodies! Couldn’t pick between the two so I got both
> 
> View attachment 5351401
> View attachment 5351402


Both are so pretty! Are there limits on slgs per month? Just wondering did you have to use a separate profile? I have a couple I wanted to get from 22S but worried that I won't be able to get both of them


----------



## baglici0us

kairuna said:


> Both are so pretty! Are there limits on slgs per month? Just wondering did you have to use a separate profile? I have a couple I wanted to get from 22S but worried that I won't be able to get both of them



No one mentioned any limits to me. I used my same profile for both - picked up the blue the first day and then went back for the purple the next day.


----------



## kairuna

baglici0us said:


> No one mentioned any limits to me. I used my same profile for both - picked up the blue the first day and then went back for the purple the next day.


Thank you! That makes me hopeful I'll get both of my items this month


----------



## dropsofvelvet

Just picked up my pearl crush square mini from the 22S collection today, she's my first lambskin piece and I'm in LOVE


----------



## msvickyy

Gabel said:


> Bought the blue one a couple months back and couldn’t stop thinking about the pink one. Here she is.



may I ask where you got it from? I fell in love the the my perfect mini too late and was just going to wait and hope that they have it again for this upcoming fall/winter series


----------



## Gabel

msvickyy said:


> may I ask where you got it from? I fell in love the the my perfect mini too late and was just going to wait and hope that they have it again for this upcoming fall/winter series


Yes, same. So for both I paid above retail. This was $6k.
I bought it from somebody in a Facebook group. I’m sure Chanel will launch more but question is if it’s going to be caviar again and prices will most likely go up.


----------



## IrresistibleLuxe

kairuna said:


> Thank you! That makes me hopeful I'll get both of my items this month


My SA at Bloomingdales told me 1 bag and 1 SLG per month. I got 1bag and 1slg in March and she wouldn't sell me another SLG. I feel like each boutique has their own rule... Or maybe 2 SLGs is still ok, not sure


----------



## msvickyy

Gabel said:


> Yes, same. So for both I paid above retail. This was $6k.
> I bought it from somebody in a Facebook group. I’m sure Chanel will launch more but question is if it’s going to be caviar again and prices will most likely go up.



I guess I'll wait and see. I didn't see any in the recent fall/winter show but I'm remaining hopeful that'll they'll come out with more my perfect minis in caviar. Congrats on the gorgeous minis though.


----------



## kairuna

IrresistibleLuxe said:


> My SA at Bloomingdales told me 1 bag and 1 SLG per month. I got 1bag and 1slg in March and she wouldn't sell me another SLG. I feel like each boutique has their own rule... Or maybe 2 SLGs is still ok, not sure


hmm maybe I’ll need to check in with my SA


----------



## Jacsxcc

What a wonderful Sunday , went & collected this lovely in the large size .
So thrilled, I not a VIP but just lucky to have a very nice SA


----------



## federallyblonde

luxurynewb said:


> My pink chevron medium boy bag from 22S. Im not sure if I’m keeping it, what do you guys think?


I love it! I use this shade of pink as a neutral because I think its timeless and muted enough to not be in your face. Id keep it for sure!!


----------



## federallyblonde

Fashion412 said:


> View attachment 5351609





Fashion412 said:


> View attachment 5351609


Is this white or beige? Its gorgeous, congrats!!


----------



## pepperpotts24




----------



## Fashion412

federallyblonde said:


> Is this white or beige? Its gorgeous, congrats!!


Beige!


----------



## Gabel

Haven’t shared my February haul yet


----------



## Purse lover 008

glitzgal97 said:


> Rose gold trendy woc and coco crush ring - words cannot describe how sparkly the ring is in real life!


 How much was the new trendy WOC? I heard the "Chanel" on the gold plate is 3D now. Thanks.


----------



## llee5

She's a beauty!   22S NH620 (Rose Clair)


----------



## glitzgal97

Purse lover 008 said:


> How much was the new trendy WOC? I heard the "Chanel" on the gold plate is 3D now. Thanks.


Mine was from last season so it was $3500 or something


----------



## Sevilla3

Jill N said:


> Just bought this large hobo. Coming Monday. Thoughts on this new style?


My black large 22 is coming tomorrow! I think it's a great new style - so fun and casual, a nice change from my classic flaps and structured totes. I just saw a smaller green one that has piqued my interest. How do you like your bag?


----------



## Jamforever

Lve at first sight. Been waiting for her since October & she’s finally here! Just in time for my Birthday Month


----------



## Purse lover 008

glitzgal97 said:


> Mine was from last season so it was $3500 or something


I am debating for the new trendy WOC or the classic mini


----------



## glitzgal97

Purse lover 008 said:


> I am debating for the new trendy WOC or the classic mini


classic mini! fits more!!!


----------



## Purse lover 008

glitzgal97 said:


> classic mini! fits more!!!


thanks does a classic black rectangular mini has a long wait? I know medium and jumbo size for sure. Any SA recommends for Los Angeles/Orange county Area?


----------



## arliegirl

pepperpotts24 said:


> View attachment 5352918


I just got the same slingbacks and they are wonderful !!! Congrats ! I really want the matching bag!


----------



## pepperpotts24

arliegirl said:


> I just got the same slingbacks and they are wonderful !!! Congrats ! I really want the matching bag!


Thank you!  Congrats to you too


----------



## mzbaglady1

IrresistibleLuxe said:


> My SA at Bloomingdales told me 1 bag and 1 SLG per month. I got 1bag and 1slg in March and she wouldn't sell me another SLG. I feel like each boutique has their own rule... Or maybe 2 SLGs is still ok, not sure


I was told this by a stand alone boutique also. But then I'm reading through some of these threads that some launches was delayed like 22P still coming into some boutiques that your Sa might be able to make an exception with the managers approval that you go over the limits. Just ask because we all know when it comes to Chanel policies there's not much consistency.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

mzbaglady1 said:


> I was told this by a stand alone boutique also. But then I'm reading through some of these threads that some launches was delayed like 22P still coming into some boutiques that your Sa might be able to make an exception with the managers approval that you go over the limits. Just ask because we all know when it comes to Chanel policies there's not much consistency.


Inconsistent is right.  I am not waiting on any 22P items, but I asked about purchase limits and delays out of curiosity in a conversation with my SA.  She mentioned that at her boutique they were not making an exception to the purchase limit even for items delayed and out of the customer's control.  She said that if a client already purchased a bag for the month and a 22P item arrived that they could not purchase it.  That feels odd to me.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

fabdiva said:


> Chanel 19. My first Chanel handbag. My first purchase from the boutique. The packaging is everything.  I love it!


Congrats on your 1st Chanel! Enjoy your 19!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

baglici0us said:


> Sharing my cardholder goodies! Couldn’t pick between the two so I got both
> 
> View attachment 5351401
> View attachment 5351402


I love the way you think! Congrats!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

glitzgal97 said:


> Rose gold trendy woc and coco crush ring - words cannot describe how sparkly the ring is in real life!


Love the coco crush ring! Beautiful!!


----------



## GAN

n


888Bee said:


> Purchased a long necklace during 22S launch today.  The wheel actually spins making it a unique piece.


very pretty! may I know what is the price for this?


----------



## Sevilla3

Sevilla3 said:


> My black large 22 is coming tomorrow! I think it's a great new style - so fun and casual, a nice change from my classic flaps and structured totes. I just saw a smaller green one that has piqued my interest. How do you like your bag?


Okay....I just received my bag today and am not loving it like I thought I would. It seems way too floppy and tall, doesn't feel like it will hold up well. Maybe I need to look at it again? I have wanted it since the first time I saw the runway pics but now am not sure I will keep it unless it grows on me within the next 24 hours. What do you think of your bag? Mine is the Large Black 22.


----------



## jastar

Well managed to not purchase anything for the first two months of 2022. Then March hit oh well.
22s light blue
22p red
22s large white heart
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## silvercreek

jastar said:


> Well managed to not purchase anything for the first two months of 2022. Then March hit oh well.
> 22s light blue
> 22p red
> 22s large white heart
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 5354113



Love the white heart bag. Is it Snow White or cream ?


----------



## jastar

silvercreek said:


> Love the white heart bag. Is it Snow White or cream ?


Snow White


----------



## Sylly

I bought two things this past Saturday, a silk bandeau and a flat card holder:


----------



## kelsxl

llee5 said:


> She's a beauty!   22S NH620 (Rose Clair)
> View attachment 5353205


Is this a cardholder? I love the color!


----------



## hellopatricia

Fedex delivered this morning! Took all of my inner self control to not unbox while wfh.
But here she is!!!


----------



## Gabel

Just getting in line with all the other lucky heart bag owners out there ❤️


----------



## Alice's craze

Mam3012 said:


> _
> View attachment 5341675
> _


Gorgeous!!! What color is this?


----------



## alimonybags

CCH 22P I think.


----------



## bags22

n5





Alice's craze said:


> Gorgeous!!! What color is this?


n5025 beige


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

alimonybags said:


> CCH 22P I think.


This is beautiful - is it silver or blue? I’ve only seen a light blue metallic like this but this appears silver.


----------



## monkyjib

More March purchases for me  I’ve been waiting for these sandals forever !


----------



## Cascadian

luxurynewb said:


> My pink chevron medium boy bag from 22S. Im not sure if I’m keeping it, what do you guys think?


Can you show it in natural lighting, it looks dark in this pic


----------



## Annkk

My first WOC arrived. Can't stop looking at it bc this beige color is just gorgeous!


----------



## Newbie2016

Just a little something with sparkle…


----------



## 888Bee

GAN said:


> n
> 
> very pretty! may I know what is the price for this?





GAN said:


> n
> 
> very pretty! may I know what is the price for this?


$1075


----------



## dzhang214

Finally got my classic flap!  This brighten my day after a very stressful month at work.


----------



## tigger83

Newbie2016 said:


> Just a little something with sparkle…
> View attachment 5354834


Absolutely gorgeous! is that crystals or filigree?


----------



## am2022

beautiful  
Pls
Take a photos of the pink classic flap tag ?
Thanks 
QUOTE="demicouture, post: 35054483, member: 46448"]
Part of my 22S wishlist ticked off 
The dark pink is possibly my favourite pink so far and the purple is just perfection!
[/QUOTE]


----------



## shannahlane

Annkk said:


> My first WOC arrived. Can't stop looking at it bc this beige color is just gorgeous!


Such a beautiful staple piece! Is it from a current collection? I've been looking to get a beige WOC to wear with my beige espadrilles.


----------



## Annkk

shannahlane said:


> Such a beautiful staple piece! Is it from a current collection? I've been looking to get a beige WOC to wear with my beige espadrilles.


I believe it is part of classic with REV on the tag. highly recommend it.


----------



## kelzdez

Turned it down the first time so had to wait 8 months plus pay an extra 1.5k but I’m glad it’s mine


----------



## Tarochan

Chanel 22 and the gold heart belt bag for March for me!


----------



## purselover__

Tarochan said:


> Chanel 22 and the gold heart belt bag for March for me!



Gorgeous! I´m considering the same combo, but in the vibrant colors! Yesterday I saw the heart wristlet and the necklace, but they only had in white or black.


----------



## Vtzshedevil

Am blessed by Chanel Gods,,,and my Angelic SA


----------



## Gabel

If anybody is on the fence about the large melody, don’t be. I‘m very OCD when it comes to none perfection but exactly that makes the melody the ideal day to day bag.
It is very shiny, luxurious, but nothing you have to worry about while using her.
Go for it.


----------



## pugfan92

Vtzshedevil said:


> Am blessed by Chanel Gods,,,and my Angelic SA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355488
> View attachment 5355489



Did this heart bag come with a card instead of a chip?


----------



## Newbie2016

pugfan92 said:


> Did this heart bag come with a card instead of a chip?



I am pretty sure the large heart is considered a "bag" but this is likely the smaller one and is considered an slg ( small leather good).  SLGs still have authenticity cards.


----------



## pugfan92

Newbie2016 said:


> I am pretty sure the large heart is considered a "bag" but this is likely the smaller one and is considered an slg ( small leather good).  SLGs still have authenticity cards.



thank you that makes sense!


----------



## Vtzshedevil

pugfan92 said:


> Did this heart bag come with a card instead of a chip?


The heart that comes with auth card are slgs.... small , belt bag, wrist bag etc. Only the large comes with chip


----------



## LilyLA

My precious 

22S caramel classic flap.


----------



## baninny

LilyLA said:


> My precious
> 
> 22S caramel classic flap.
> 
> View attachment 5355774


THAT IS STUNNING


----------



## LilyLA

baninny said:


> THAT IS STUNNING


Thank you! I keep pulling her out of the box to look at her in between calls


----------



## fabdiva

So I did a little bit of damage at Chanel and Saks. On the fence about the black and white heels. I really wanted the white with the black CCs, but impossible to get. Not sure if I’m keeping the black although more practical.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Bebeh

Perfect for spring and summer! Thank you for letting me share


----------



## staceface01

fabdiva said:


> So I did a little bit of damage at Chanel and Saks. On the fence about the black and white heels. I really wanted the white with the black CCs, but impossible to get. Not sure if I’m keeping the black although more practical.  Thanks for letting me share.



Love both the black and white version of the heels but think black will be more versatile! I definitely would be afraid of the white getting super dirty easily.


----------



## fabdiva

staceface01 said:


> Love both the black and white version of the heels but think black will be more versatile! I definitely would be afraid of the white getting super dirty easily.


Right?!  I 100% agree with you.  The Chanel SA said the same thing.  Damn, I'm changing my mind....AGAIN! LOL.


----------



## pepperpotts24

LilyLA said:


> My precious
> 
> 22S caramel classic flap.
> 
> View attachment 5355774


Congrats!  She's a beauty!


----------



## FlaTiger

Gabel said:


> If anybody is on the fence about the large melody, don’t be. I‘m very OCD when it comes to none perfection but exactly that makes the melody the ideal day to day bag.
> It is very shiny, luxurious, but nothing you have to worry about while using her.
> Go for it.


Love this!


----------



## alimonybags

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> This is beautiful - is it silver or blue? I’ve only seen a light blue metallic like this but this appears silver.


It is blue


----------



## Bridgidu

Received my long waited purple tweed mini My favorite purple bag, such a great combo with tweed!


----------



## alimonybags

Bridgidu said:


> Received my long waited purple tweed mini My favorite purple bag, such a great combo with tweed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355893


Omg this is gorgeous!


----------



## thundercloud

LilyLA said:


> My precious
> 
> 22S caramel classic flap.
> 
> View attachment 5355774


A stunner!    Congrats!


----------



## MissDior021

LilyLA said:


> My precious
> 
> 22S caramel classic flap.
> 
> View attachment 5355774



She’s a dream!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Bridgidu said:


> Received my long waited purple tweed mini My favorite purple bag, such a great combo with tweed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355893


Absolutely stunning! Congrats!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

LilyLA said:


> My precious
> 
> 22S caramel classic flap.
> 
> View attachment 5355774


Seeing this makes me even more excited for mine to arrive! Beautiful!


----------



## desertchic

(And now my SLG collection is complete…) Holding my breath on the crystals, but it’s just so gorgeous, I couldn’t resist


----------



## LilyLA

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Seeing this makes me even more excited for mine to arrive! Beautiful!


Worth the wait for sure! The color has less of the blush tones that I saw in 21P though. But still so beautiful!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

LilyLA said:


> Worth the wait for sure! The color has less of the blush tones that I saw in 21P though. But still so beautiful!!


Good to know.  I can't remember which thread it was on (maybe the 22S thread) but there was a comparison of the 21P and 22S CF.  I could tell the shades were different.  You're right this is a stunner!


----------



## ShadowComet

desertchic said:


> (And now my SLG collection is complete…) Holding my breath on the crystals, but it’s just so gorgeous, I couldn’t resist
> View attachment 5355934


Congrats!! I bought the same wallet today. Does your wallet has air bubble  when opening?


----------



## staceface01

fabdiva said:


> Right?!  I 100% agree with you.  The Chanel SA said the same thing.  Damn, I'm changing my mind....AGAIN! LOL.



 voting for you to keep! they are so chic!


----------



## ookpgirloo

fabdiva said:


> So I did a little bit of damage at Chanel and Saks. On the fence about the black and white heels. I really wanted the white with the black CCs, but impossible to get. Not sure if I’m keeping the black although more practical.  Thanks for letting me share.o


 Love them!!


----------



## Zixi1000

On it’s way


----------



## purselover__

Bridgidu said:


> Received my long waited purple tweed mini My favorite purple bag, such a great combo with tweed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355893



She’s gorg! Could you please share more pics (maybe some mod shots)? And how are you feeling the tweed, does it feels too sensitive? I’m thinking in getting a mini tweed so any insights are welcome! Thanks


----------



## allure244

Got my large gold heart. So thankful


----------



## desertchic

ShadowComet said:


> Congrats!! I bought the same wallet today. Does your wallet has air bubble  when opening?


Like in the packaging? No - the Chanel box was wrapped in tissue paper and then they stuffed more tissue paper around it to fill the box for shipping.


----------



## ShadowComet

desertchic said:


> Like in the packaging? No - the Chanel box was wrapped in tissue paper and then they stuffed more tissue paper around it to fill the box for shipping.


I meant the wallet


----------



## ShadowComet

ShadowComet said:


> I meant the wallet


Mine look like this


----------



## desertchic

Oh gotcha - yeah, mine looks like that as well (but I’m not worried about that).


----------



## hellothisista

22P Red Flap Cardholder  I finally found my lucky color


----------



## Izzy_w

Jill N said:


> Just bought this large hobo. Coming Monday. Thoughts on this new style?


I like it! I just wish it was more subtle instead of having CHANEL on the front. But I do love this slouchy hobo style! Such a convenient and spacious bag!


----------



## BettyLouboo

luxebae4ever said:


> My SA at Saks was able to order me a pair of the most sought after CC loafers! So excited as I’ve been trying to hunt them down for the past few months now.
> 
> I bought them in my true Chanel size 40. But I’ve heard mixed feedback on sizing, either tts or go half size up. For those have these shoes, what size did you get?


Love these loafers but sadly I had to return mine b/c of sizing.  I’m a consistent 40 in all Chanel shoes (boots, espadrilles, sandals, ballerinas) but for these loafers I was surprised when I received them, they were a bit snug and tight. And for stiff leather loafers, I don’t think there would’ve been any stretch, no matter how much I wanted to keep them. I needed a half size bigger but my SA couldn’t find one.


----------



## luxebae4ever

BettyLouboo said:


> Love these loafers but sadly I had to return mine b/c of sizing.  I’m a consistent 40 in all Chanel shoes (boots, espadrilles, sandals, ballerinas) but for these loafers I was surprised when I received them, they were a bit snug and tight. And for stiff leather loafers, I don’t think there would’ve been any stretch, no matter how much I wanted to keep them. I needed a half size bigger but my SA couldn’t find one.


Thanks for your input! I’m always 40 in Chanel. May I ask if it was tight at the upper half? I have slightly wide feet (bunions) and thinking if I should size up half size bc of that.


----------



## BettyLouboo

luxebae4ever said:


> Thanks for your input! I’m always 40 in Chanel. May I ask if it was tight at the upper half? I have slightly wide feet (bunions) and thinking if I should size up half size bc of that.


That’s where it was tight for me - the top part.


----------



## tigger83

Sylly said:


> I bought two things this past Saturday, a silk bandeau and a flat card holded





Sylly said:


> I bought two things this past Saturday, a silk bandeau and a flat card holder:
> View attachment 5354222
> View attachment 5354223





hellothisista said:


> 22P Red Flap Cardholder  I finally found my lucky color


Gorgeous


----------



## labellusting

I posted in the 22S thread, but wanted to add this here as well bc I’m dying of excitement! My beautiful caramel mini


----------



## Bridgidu

mmeira said:


> She’s gorg! Could you please share more pics (maybe some mod shots)? And how are you feeling the tweed, does it feels too sensitive? I’m thinking in getting a mini tweed so any insights are welcome! Thanks


Thanks! Haven’t got the chance to take mod shots yet, but here’re some more pics under different lighting. I don’t wear tweed bags for everyday use, they are more for special occasions. I highly recommend it though, very unique


----------



## balen.girl

After few months of waiting for something that I like from Chanel, finally I found something to add to my collection.. It’s a huge different price with my cch navy that I bought in July 2021, but yeah.. that’s Chanel, always with PI.. The color is gorgeous, so no complaints.


----------



## LJChicago

balen.girl said:


> After few months of waiting for something that I like from Chanel, finally I found something to add to my collection.. It’s a huge different price with my cch navy that I bought in July 2021, but yeah.. that’s Chanel, always with PI.. The color is gorgeous, so no complaints.
> View attachment 5356961


----------



## LJChicago

Stunning!


----------



## famouslyme

Bridgidu said:


> Thanks! Haven’t got the chance to take mod shots yet, but here’re some more pics under different lighting. I don’t wear tweed bags for everyday use, they are more for special occasions. I highly recommend it though, very unique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356888
> View attachment 5356889


WOW she is stunning and so special!!


----------



## balen.girl

LJChicago said:


> Stunning!


Thank you.. I thought I don’t need another cch, but the color is just gorgeous..


----------



## xayayayax

We just went in to the boutique to see if there are any 22c beauties left and found this! Coco pearl crush mini square in beautiful true red


----------



## Serenata

Just starting out my collection so I got some of the basics covered. A few gifts to myself for our wedding and during our honeymoon.  The CF has always been a personal holy grail for years, so I’m beyond ecstatic now that she’s finally mine. 2022 is already such a memorable year!


----------



## XCCX

Serenata said:


> Just starting out my collection so I got some of the basics covered. A few gifts to myself for our wedding and during our honeymoon.  The CF has always been a personal holy grail for years, so I’m beyond ecstatic now that she’s finally mine. 2022 is already such a memorable year!
> 
> View attachment 5357245


Stunning purchases! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Feb and March have been very expensive


----------



## Serenata

XCCX said:


> Stunning purchases! Congratulations!!!



Thank you, Chanel has always been a dream for me! ❤️


----------



## lovepp

How much is the black camera bag?



Serenata said:


> Just starting out my collection so I got some of the basics covered. A few gifts to myself for our wedding and during our honeymoon.  The CF has always been a personal holy grail for years, so I’m beyond ecstatic now that she’s finally mine. 2022 is already such a memorable year!
> 
> View attachment 5357245


----------



## lovepp

Just received this cutie.


----------



## nimnizzz

The one that got away, and now she's mine forever


----------



## Serenata

lovepp said:


> How much is the black camera bag?



$4000 USD


----------



## cbouchex

labellusting said:


> I posted in the 22S thread, but wanted to add this here as well bc I’m dying of excitement! My beautiful caramel mini
> View attachment 5356801


Were you on a waitlist for this?? Its soooo gorgeous i want one so bad


----------



## purselover__

Bridgidu said:


> Thanks! Haven’t got the chance to take mod shots yet, but here’re some more pics under different lighting. I don’t wear tweed bags for everyday use, they are more for special occasions. I highly recommend it though, very unique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356888
> View attachment 5356889


Thanks! I tried some 19 tweed yesterday at Rue Cambon 31 but ended up getting the 22!


----------



## vivy_tran

Israeli_Flava said:


> Feb and March have been very expensive


Is this the dark pink from this season?


----------



## jennot

Gabel said:


> If anybody is on the fence about the large melody, don’t be. I‘m very OCD when it comes to none perfection but exactly that makes the melody the ideal day to day bag.
> It is very shiny, luxurious, but nothing you have to worry about while using her.
> Go for it.


! Any mod shots? All I've ever seen is reviews on the small one.


----------



## kelsxl

Just got this in the mail today to match my CF bag  My second Chanel piece so happy!


----------



## Harper Quinn

New ♥️


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Harper Quinn said:


> New ♥


Yesssssssss the best red ever babe! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Gabel

jennot said:


> ! Any mod shots? All I've ever seen is reviews on the small one.


I can take some tomorrow if that works for you?


----------



## federallyblonde

xayayayax said:


> We just went in to the boutique to see if there are any 22c beauties left and found this! Coco pearl crush mini square in beautiful true red
> View attachment 5357222


wow this is STUNNING! I need to add it to my list.


----------



## labellusting

cbouchex said:


> Were you on a waitlist for this?? Its soooo gorgeous i want one so bad


I was! The minute I heard the rumors this was returning I let my SA know like immediately. Good luck, I hope you get one!!


----------



## LJChicago

My new hobo!


----------



## goodchanel

cf23 small bbblue


----------



## glitzgal97

Harper Quinn said:


> New ♥


Beautiful! Is this 22p or 22s?


----------



## goodchanel

22s


----------



## GTOFan

LJChicago said:


> My new hobo!


Can we see some modeling pics?  Beautiful bag!


----------



## hermcoco8

All my goodies below!! Still searching for the white platform heels!


----------



## Gabel

hermcoco8 said:


> All my goodies below!! Still searching for the white platform heels!


Congrats!!! So pretty. From what collection is the mini CCH and do you have more pictures?


----------



## lerascals

Harper Quinn said:


> New ♥


Beautiful! Can you share what size did you get?


----------



## LilyLA

Israeli_Flava said:


> Feb and March have been very expensive


Gorgeous choices! Congratulations


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LilyLA said:


> Gorgeous choices! Congratulations


Thanks babe! I am enjoying them soooo soooo much!!! In fact, I have been wearing the red non-stop every weekend since I got her! The small CF is seriously thee perfect bag for me =)   Shhhhhh... don't tell my Birkins


----------



## LilyLA

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thanks babe! I am enjoying them soooo soooo much!!! In fact, I have been wearing the red non-stop every weekend since I got her! The small CF is seriously thee perfect bag for me =)   Shhhhhh... don't tell my Birkins


I don’t blame you! If I had that red, I’d be wearing it all the time too!  You must have the most amazing Chanel collection 

if I wasn’t on ban island I might be hunting for one myself……


----------



## Everydaydazzler

Happy to share my recent February and March purchases.  It’s been a very long time since I’ve been able to treat myself due to life’s ups and downs so these are even more cherished! Hard to capture the magic of the iridescent coco handle, it definitely looks different than a lot of photos I saw on here.  Sending happy energy to all


----------



## pepperpotts24

Made an unexpected purchase today. I’ve been hoping Chanel would release a small Deauville with top handles since the large size with handles looks huge on me. This small size and neutral color is just too perfect to pass up.
	

		
			
		

		
	





 Here she is next to my mini square for size reference.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Everydaydazzler said:


> Happy to share my recent February and March purchases.  It’s been a very long time since I’ve been able to treat myself due to life’s ups and downs so these are even more cherished! Hard to capture the magic of the iridescent coco handle, it definitely looks different than a lot of photos I saw on here.  Sending happy energy to all


GORGEOUS!! Congrats!


----------



## Baranha

nimnizzz said:


> The one that got away, and now she's mine forever
> 
> View attachment 5357867


Could you kindly share the code for this bag? I can't find it online and SA's keep asking for the reference code. Thank you so much!


----------



## xsweetdreamx

pepperpotts24 said:


> Made an unexpected purchase today. I’ve been hoping Chanel would release a small Deauville with top handles since the large size with handles looks huge on me. This small size and neutral color is just too perfect to pass up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358798
> View attachment 5358799
> 
> 
> Here she is next to my mini square for size reference.


Wow beautiful! Is it from 22S? Would you mind sharing a mod shot when you have a chance please?


----------



## iluvbags888

Newbie2016 said:


> Just a little something with sparkle…
> View attachment 5354834


Gorgeous!


----------



## iluvbags888

Zixi1000 said:


> On it’s way
> 
> View attachment 5356105


in love with the color!


----------



## iluvbags888

Serenata said:


> Just starting out my collection so I got some of the basics covered. A few gifts to myself for our wedding and during our honeymoon.  The CF has always been a personal holy grail for years, so I’m beyond ecstatic now that she’s finally mine. 2022 is already such a memorable year!
> 
> View attachment 5357245


you are all set!


----------



## GAN

Unexpected buy!  
Sharing here with all
Technically bought 2 weeks ago but only got time to pick up yesterday. ♡


----------



## Everydaydazzler

atlsweetpea11 said:


> GORGEOUS!! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## sumowrestler

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> I just picked up this sky blue mini today!


Hi! I'm also looking for this same exact bag and I was wondering which store you purchased it from? Did you also have it reserved?


----------



## Harper Quinn

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yesssssssss the best red ever babe! Congrats!!!!


Thanks! I’m thrilled!


----------



## Harper Quinn

glitzgal97 said:


> Beautiful! Is this 22p or 22s?


Thank you. This is 21s actually.


----------



## Harper Quinn

lerascals said:


> Beautiful! Can you share what size did you get?


Thank you. This is medium.


----------



## ijustneedthis

Everydaydazzler said:


> Happy to share my recent February and March purchases.  It’s been a very long time since I’ve been able to treat myself due to life’s ups and downs so these are even more cherished! Hard to capture the magic of the iridescent coco handle, it definitely looks different than a lot of photos I saw on here.  Sending happy energy to all


stunning! And love your interior design! So chic!


----------



## pepperpotts24

xsweetdreamx said:


> Wow beautiful! Is it from 22S? Would you mind sharing a mod shot when you have a chance please?



Thank you! It’s from 22S and sure, will post mod shot soon☺️.


----------



## Everydaydazzler

ijustneedthis said:


> stunning! And love your interior design! So chic!


So kind of you to say, thank you ever so much. Have a beautiful day.


----------



## pugfan92

Proudly joining ban island after a busy February and March


----------



## purselover__

Got my 22 medium in black on a weekend trip to Paris and I´m in love with it! The bag is practical, leather looks amazing and the interior + pouch are perfect.

(Many) plus points for scoring this beauty at the Rue Cambon 31 store, an experience I will forever cherish. The sa was amazing and the entire experience was perfect: took pictures at the famous stairs and got some goodies with my purchase.


----------



## arliegirl

GAN said:


> Unexpected buy!
> Sharing here with all
> Technically bought 2 weeks ago but only got time to pick up yesterday. ♡


Ok I am in love with this bag and told none to be found !!!! Is it the mini ? I have the shoes and love them !


----------



## Gabel

jennot said:


> ! Any mod shots? All I've ever seen is reviews on the small one.


Here you go


----------



## arliegirl

Gabel said:


> Here you go


This is the large ? It doesn’t look too big! I got offered the medium and I declined . Maybe I should not have .


----------



## maguskaolinite

Delete


----------



## deb68nc

Got the 22s light pink trendy ..it’s so beautiful ☺ thanks for letting me share


----------



## LJChicago

GTOFan said:


> Can we see some modeling pics?  Beautiful bag!



Thank you!!  I am loving her!


----------



## Gabel

arliegirl said:


> This is the large ? It doesn’t look too big! I got offered the medium and I declined . Maybe I should not have .


As far as I know the melody only comes in small and large.


----------



## GTOFan

LJChicago said:


> Thank you!!  I am loving her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359442


So cute!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Martyp

monkyjib said:


> Came out of 2-month purse peace for my birthday this month with my first and only 19. So Black, soooo worth it!
> 
> View attachment 5343947


Would you mind sharing the code? I told my SA in Paris about a Chanel 19 so black but she didn't seem to find it.


----------



## cassiewithac

Coco handle medium black.
Absolute nightmare with this one. Received a defective item first time around and found this one later.


----------



## tia1985

XCCX said:


> Stunning purchases! Congratulations!!!


LoveLy collection! wanted the camera bag but wasn’t able to get it


----------



## lilone

pepperpotts24 said:


> Made an unexpected purchase today. I’ve been hoping Chanel would release a small Deauville with top handles since the large size with handles looks huge on me. This small size and neutral color is just too perfect to pass up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358798
> View attachment 5358799
> 
> 
> Here she is next to my mini square for size reference.


I love that size.  Can I ask you if you purchased it at Chanel boutique or department store?


----------



## pepperpotts24

lilone said:


> I love that size.  Can I ask you if you purchased it at Chanel boutique or department store?


 Nordstrom ☺️


----------



## monkyjib

Martyp said:


> Would you mind sharing the code? I told my SA in Paris about a Chanel 19 so black but she didn't seem to find it.


Here you go. Hope you’ll find one!


----------



## coreenmd

fabdiva said:


> So I did a little bit of damage at Chanel and Saks. On the fence about the black and white heels. I really wanted the white with the black CCs, but impossible to get. Not sure if I’m keeping the black although more practical.  Thanks for letting me share.



Hi! How's the sizing on your cc heels? TTS? Narrow?  TIA!


----------



## Polar8

deb68nc said:


> Got the 22s light pink trendy ..it’s so beautiful ☺ thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359394
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359395
> View attachment 5359395


so beautiful.


----------



## balen.girl

Found this baby yesterday..


----------



## GAN

arliegirl said:


> Ok I am in love with this bag and told none to be found !!!! Is it the mini ? I have the shoes and love them !



Thank you! I saw the matching bob hat too but did not get that as I prefer cap type.
The bag comes in 2 sizes, one is the small (my current one) and the other size is bigger about the size of medium cf. Attached the size info of the one I had bought. Sending you  and luck along your way and hope you will get yours soon. Do constantly check back with your SA and maybe miracle might happen for you.

Though this is from 22P but stock tickling very slowly to our boutiques here , our side yet to launch the 22S and I am so excitied to see the pretty bags in this thread from 22S. Doubt I am getting any .. time for my purse to rest. Hopefully now I am purse peace.


----------



## mochibabu

cassiewithac said:


> Coco handle medium black.
> Absolute nightmare with this one. Received a defective item first time around and found this one later.



just curious, how much do you get that for now? (price)


----------



## citykitty24

Everydaydazzler said:


> Happy to share my recent February and March purchases.  It’s been a very long time since I’ve been able to treat myself due to life’s ups and downs so these are even more cherished! Hard to capture the magic of the iridescent coco handle, it definitely looks different than a lot of photos I saw on here.  Sending happy energy to all



Congratulations, and your space is very chic! Love the decor.

@balen.girl Great color!


----------



## jastar

balen.girl said:


> Found this baby yesterday..
> View attachment 5359869


Did you get this at a stand alone or dept store? It’s stunning


----------



## Everydaydazzler

citykitty24 said:


> Congratulations, and your space is very chic! Love the decor.
> 
> @balen.girl Great color!


Thank you citykitty, very sweet of you to say!


----------



## fabdiva

coreenmd said:


> Hi! How's the sizing on your cc heels? TTS? Narrow?  TIA!


I sized up a full size, but I always size up in sandals.  I don't have a wide foot, but I have a high instep.  The SA told me a lot of people complain that the platform version is too narrow.  I tried those on as well and those were a tad more narrow than those without the platform.


----------



## fabdiva

Love your deauville totes.  How did you score them?  Are they part of the 22s?  I'm trying to locate a black one or even a neutral color.


----------



## deb68nc

Polar8 said:


> so beautiful.


Thank you so much. It’s the most beautiful bag chanel makes i swear…


----------



## jastar

Just picked up this beauty!!!!!


----------



## iamyumi

Summer ready! Added some girly colours to my wardrobe


----------



## fabdiva

hermcoco8 said:


> All my goodies below!! Still searching for the white platform heels!



Love your deauville totes. How did you score them? Are they part of the 22s? I'm trying to locate a black one or even a neutral color.


----------



## CoolCustomer

mliLV said:


> Mini purple flap from 22S


I love this color
congratulations.


----------



## CoolCustomer

demicouture said:


> Part of my 22S wishlist ticked off
> The dark pink is possibly my favourite pink so far and the purple is just perfection!


I love the purple what size is that?


----------



## CoolCustomer

iluvbags888 said:


> in love with the color!


I love this color. Is this the mini size?


----------



## michellecwongx

My new baby, 22S caramel mini


----------



## hlzpenguin

Sharing another March purchase: grateful to have this.


----------



## cassiewithac

pamelastanlee said:


> just curious, how much do you get that for now? (price)



It was $5500 before tax


----------



## ddee65

Finally managed to get this!! It's so different from the rest of my collection.. loving it!


----------



## demicouture

CoolCustomer said:


> I love the purple what size is that?



Thank you! It is the medium size


----------



## Tatownz

Unexpexted purchase while on holidays. I was hoping to get a classic flap but i figured ill get more use of a deauville tote.

I think the colour name is light grey - i can see a slight green understone but my DH cant.

Personally i think i can wear this shade all seasons.


----------



## arliegirl

ddee65 said:


> Finally managed to get this!! It's so different from the rest of my collection.. loving it!
> View attachment 5360753


I LOVE this !!!!! No one can find for me ? What’s the size ? Is it crossbody only ? Congrats !


----------



## ddee65

It's the larger of the 2 sizes; can be worn crossbody (sits a little higher) or on the shoulder (either single or double chained)...



arliegirl said:


> I LOVE this !!!!! No one can find for me ? What’s the size ? Is it crossbody only ? Congrats !


----------



## arliegirl

ddee65 said:


> It's the larger of the 2 sizes; can be worn crossbody (sits a little higher) or on the shoulder (either single or double chained)...


Thank you !! Can you do mod shots ? So exciting !


----------



## Sam8572

desertchic said:


> (And now my SLG collection is complete…) Holding my breath on the crystals, but it’s just so gorgeous, I couldn’t resist
> View attachment 5355934


beautiful, may I ask how much this was?


----------



## Newbie2016

Got the new aviator sunglasses…


----------



## desertchic

Sam8572 said:


> beautiful, may I ask how much this was?


$1425


----------



## Jacsxcc

One last March purchase, now off to ban island


----------



## xoxotpe

Small heart bag in black and metallic pink mini coco handle


----------



## foxy_3028

Newbie2016 said:


> Just a little something with sparkle…
> View attachment 5354834


Beautiful! I also just purchased this and wondering if you are at all worried about the stones falling out? i love it so much!


----------



## federallyblonde

hlzpenguin said:


> Sharing another March purchase: grateful to have this.
> View attachment 5360720


I am SO jealous! I have been trying to find an SA willing to add me to their waitlist. if yours has a waitlist please let me know! congrats!!!


----------



## Bebeh

Picked up my new 22s baby caramel thank you for letting me share


----------



## tjkcrs

My 22S pearl crush square mini in blue! All thanks to @nat74 for going way above and beyond to help me get this one.  




Love the update on the pearl itself - I think it makes it slightly less heavy with the interwoven leather! But I think the previous seasons' lambskin on the pearl crush was better made.


----------



## Logic

First time going on launch day, got this medium vanity bag. The pink was beautiful but I ended up choosing black.


----------



## coreenmd

fabdiva said:


> I sized up a full size, but I always size up in sandals.  I don't have a wide foot, but I have a high instep.  The SA told me a lot of people complain that the platform version is too narrow.  I tried those on as well and those were a tad more narrow than those without the platform.


 Thank you!


----------



## calisnoopy

luv2shop_78 said:


> There are no words  So excited for this cute lil’ hat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to track down the classic black with white CC’s version to no avail but was happy to find this cutie in the new collection!
> 
> Here’s to fashionable bad hair days!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



love love this...do you mind sharing the tag and style code info and where you got it from?


----------



## calisnoopy

glitzgal97 said:


> Rose gold trendy woc and coco crush ring - words cannot describe how sparkly the ring is in real life!



amazing...love love...I have the exact version but in the bangle bracelet...the sparkle is amazing


----------



## calisnoopy

monkyjib said:


> More March purchases for me  I’ve been waiting for these sandals forever !
> View attachment 5354635


so fun! I have the same rainbow sandals too hehe


----------



## calisnoopy

allure244 said:


> Got my large gold heart. So thankful
> 
> View attachment 5356255



Hi hi love your Gold large heart...may I ask what country/where you bought it from? I've had a hard time finding a store that ordered the gold in large size at all in the States...❤️ thank you xx


----------



## glitzgal97

calisnoopy said:


> amazing...love love...I have the exact version but in the bangle bracelet...the sparkle is amazing



Thank you! I love it so much!



calisnoopy said:


> love love this...do you mind sharing the tag and style code info and where you got it from?



I got the pink hat in case you are curious to see the color - here is the tag.  I got it from Beverly Hills boutique. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
're


----------



## yukongolden

glitzgal97 said:


> Thank you! I love it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> I got the pink hat in case you are curious to see the color - here is the tag.  I got it from Beverly Hills boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 're
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362231


Does the hat come in s, m, l sizes or one size fits all?


----------



## glitzgal97

yukongolden said:


> Does the hat come in s, m, l sizes or one size fits all?


One size


----------



## Zkg1977

jastar said:


> Well managed to not purchase anything for the first two months of 2022. Then March hit oh well.
> 22s light blue
> 22p red
> 22s large white heart
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 5354113


White heart bag is TDF!  How much stuff can you actually fit inside?


----------



## platanoparty

Joining the 22S cult of caramel and the dad sandal enthusiasts! Shocked at how comfy these sandals are, I thought this 22C golden hue was actually a pretty good neutral on my complexion that I didn’t mind the clunky silhouette after all. One detail I love about the sandals are the little stars embellishing the CC emblems.


----------



## ilovelions8

my new 22S purple flat card holder! Color looks different under lighting. I originally wasn’t attracted to this color, but now that I have it, I’m happy.


----------



## Bridgidu

When I thought I was done with my denim collection, here comes another denim from 22S, a hidden gem among all the beautiful bags that are coming out this season


----------



## jastar

Zkg1977 said:


> White heart bag is TDF!  How much stuff can you actually fit inside?


I phone 12 pro max flat cardholder lipstick. The heart is deceptively roomy .


----------



## sjofaye

platanoparty said:


> Joining the 22S cult of caramel and the dad sandal enthusiasts! Shocked at how comfy these sandals are, I thought this 22C golden hue was actually a pretty good neutral on my complexion that I didn’t mind the clunky silhouette after all. One detail I love about the sandals are the little stars embellishing the CC emblems.
> 
> View attachment 5362444
> View attachment 5362445


Congrats! Bag twins!! The sandals also look really good!


----------



## katlina

kairuna said:


> New to me purchases! 17C and 21C light pink are my absolute favorite releases from Chanel and Im thrilled to add these two pouches from those collections (mini o case from 17C, cosmetics pouch from 21C)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347321
> View attachment 5347322
> View attachment 5347325


 Hi! How much were both items each and do u have Style numbers by any chance? Thank u!


----------



## Icygrl

Bridgidu said:


> When I thought I was done with my denim collection, here comes another denim from 22S, a hidden gem among all the beautiful bags that are coming out this season
> View attachment 5362508
> View attachment 5362509


I'm waiting for mine to get here. I bought this in the large black (for now) but honestly am so torn between the two. Idk which I should keep!!


----------



## allure244

calisnoopy said:


> Hi hi love your Gold large heart...may I ask what country/where you bought it from? I've had a hard time finding a store that ordered the gold in large size at all in the States...❤ thank you xx


I got it from Saks in US but my SA said they only ordered 6 large gold heart bags??!!


----------



## JanCT

platanoparty said:


> Joining the 22S cult of caramel and the dad sandal enthusiasts! Shocked at how comfy these sandals are, I thought this 22C golden hue was actually a pretty good neutral on my complexion that I didn’t mind the clunky silhouette after all. One detail I love about the sandals are the little stars embellishing the CC emblems.
> 
> View attachment 5362444
> View attachment 5362445


Hope to join the caramel cult one day too


----------



## JanCT

Bebeh said:


> Picked up my new 22s baby caramel thank you for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361580


SWOON! Is this light gold hardware or silver?


----------



## Bebeh

JanCT said:


> SWOON! Is this light gold hardware or silver?


Light gold


----------



## Tarochan

I’m a big fan of the 2.55 reissue and glad to add this pastel blue to my collection!


----------



## Harper Quinn

I am now on ban island for a decade. My small classic caramelicious bag


----------



## federallyblonde

platanoparty said:


> Joining the 22S cult of caramel and the dad sandal enthusiasts! Shocked at how comfy these sandals are, I thought this 22C golden hue was actually a pretty good neutral on my complexion that I didn’t mind the clunky silhouette after all. One detail I love about the sandals are the little stars embellishing the CC emblems.
> 
> View attachment 5362444
> View attachment 5362445


SO excited for you! Both of these are great. do you know if an Iphone Pro Max fits in the bag? congrats!!!


----------



## platanoparty

federallyblonde said:


> SO excited for you! Both of these are great. do you know if an Iphone Pro Max fits in the bag? congrats!!!



Thank you so much!!! I highly recommend the square mini as it’s my most used bag (already have black but will be using this more I think for summer)

I actually bought a 13 mini because i wanted more room in my purses  I just looked online what the dimensions are and cut a piece of paper to that size. It fits in the bag but may need to be a tight fit with a case. I did see a video by Tayo Adeyiga on YouTube when she unboxed her iPhone pro max 12 and she said it fit perfectly in her square. I hope you can get one!!


----------



## kairuna

katlina said:


> Hi! How much were both items each and do u have Style numbers by any chance? Thank u!


I bought them preloved so both are under retail, but retail price is $550 for the flat o case and $850 for the mini cosmetics one in the US! I dont have the exact tags on me but here’s one from a different color and the website


----------



## Harper Quinn

Bridgidu said:


> When I thought I was done with my denim collection, here comes another denim from 22S, a hidden gem among all the beautiful bags that are coming out this season
> View attachment 5362508
> View attachment 5362509


I love this one so much. Look at that chunky chain


----------



## bags4nicole

hermcoco8 said:


> All my goodies below!! Still searching for the white platform heels!


Great buys!  Where did you find your black Deauville?


----------



## nicaaxd

My first ever chanel bag!!! was going to buy the small one originally but when i saw it in person, it doesnt fit much. So i went with the medium


----------



## Lookelou

Harper Quinn said:


> I am now on ban island for a decade. My small classic caramelicious bag


Congrats!  Imo- I don’t think you could too this bag in a decade!!!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

She is my first Chanel, pre-loved from Cruise 2018. I love this little chunky nugget! I have collected Louis Vuitton for a while, but lately I have not been as enthused about their releases so I am excited to branch out


----------



## boyinterrupted

From the Chanel pop up store! Finally got sneakers in my size!!! The store was STOCKED!

Never had a beige slg; can anyone tell me how it wears through time? Anything I should know?


----------



## bergafer3

Bec Loves Bags said:


> She is my first Chanel, pre-loved from Cruise 2018. I love this little chunky nugget! I have collected Louis Vuitton for a while, but lately I have not been as enthused about their releases so I am excited to branch out
> 
> View attachment 5364150


I love it! Where did you find this beauty?


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

bergafer3 said:


> I love it! Where did you find this beauty?


Thank you  . She popped up on Fashionphile - while I prefer to support smaller businesses with preloved purchases, there don‘t seem to be too many of these cute little bags around. Fashionphile called her a Coco Vintage Flap, but I think they were actually called Daily Companion Flap.


----------



## katlina

boyinterrupted said:


> From the Chanel pop up store! Finally got sneakers in my size!!! The store was STOCKED!
> 
> Never had a beige slg; can anyone tell me how it wears through time? Anything I should know?


Which pop up store?


----------



## ijustneedthis

Bec Loves Bags said:


> She is my first Chanel, pre-loved from Cruise 2018. I love this little chunky nugget! I have collected Louis Vuitton for a while, but lately I have not been as enthused about their releases so I am excited to branch out
> 
> View attachment 5364150


Never seen that before - love the design, it reminds me of a very chic and feminine era . Congrats!


----------



## natalia0128

Finally, I found a classic flap case


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Escaped from ban island for this lil 22P light pink beauty!!!


----------



## Bowpeep*

Bridgidu said:


> When I thought I was done with my denim collection, here comes another denim from 22S, a hidden gem among all the beautiful bags that are coming out this season
> View attachment 5362508
> View attachment 5362509


This is Devine !!! Beautiful choice  Can I ask how the chunky style strap sits? Am assuming its not crossbody?


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

My purchase today. ❤️


----------



## chic_dot

Got this beauty


----------



## Bag_Lady_75

My new white beauty


----------



## UnicornMermaid

Got this beauty early this month as a birthday gift to myself. My first (and probably not last!) Chanel purchase.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

sumowrestler said:


> Hi! I'm also looking for this same exact bag and I was wondering which store you purchased it from? Did you also have it reserved?


I had reserved it at saks in nyc. Sorry for the delayed reply!


----------



## citylight88

hlzpenguin said:


> Got this twilly that I thought I would never be able to get. But looks like it’s popping up more often lately. This is the prettiest twilly I’ve ever seen by Chanel and it’s my first Chanel twilly too.
> Photo credit to my SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346269


Love the twilly. Do you  mind sharing the style number thanks


----------



## pinkgirl713

Trendy WOC I purchased a few weeks ago when my SA got his hands on it for me. I love love love it! The detail on this is so stunning! I was pleasantly surprised when I saw it and saw the quilted hardware.


----------



## Bag_Lady_75

pinkgirl713 said:


> Trendy WOC I purchased a few weeks ago when my SA got his hands on it for me. I love love love it! The detail on this is so stunning! I was pleasantly surprised when I saw it and saw the quilted hardware.


Love love the trendy WOC....it’s gorgeous. Enjoy her!! Would love to know what fits inside.


----------



## fabdiva

Soooo, the impossible actually happened. I scored the white lambskin  print shoes. Trying to decide if I should keep the black ones now. Please vote. Yay or nah on the black.


----------



## bergafer3

fabdiva said:


> Soooo, the impossible actually happened. I scored the white lambskin  print shoes. Trying to decide if I should keep the black ones now. Please vote. Yay or nah on the black.


Tough decision 
I vote white!


----------



## citykitty24

Bridgidu said:


> When I thought I was done with my denim collection, here comes another denim from 22S, a hidden gem among all the beautiful bags that are coming out this season



Love it! I normally am not big on the denim bags, but this one is great. Very chic.



fabdiva said:


> Soooo, the impossible actually happened. I scored the white lambskin  print shoes. Trying to decide if I should keep the black ones now. Please vote. Yay or nah on the black.



I would have to say the white! Congrats.


----------



## MissDior021

fabdiva said:


> Soooo, the impossible actually happened. I scored the white lambskin  print shoes. Trying to decide if I should keep the black ones now. Please vote. Yay or nah on the black.



hmmm it’s a tough choice. Both are really nice! White stands out more but the black ones are more practical. It now really depends on your wardrobe. Try them both and create outfits. See what you really love on you. Let us know your decision


----------



## BettyLouboo

fabdiva said:


> Soooo, the impossible actually happened. I scored the white lambskin  print shoes. Trying to decide if I should keep the black ones now. Please vote. Yay or nah on the black.


I say keep the black too. I scored the white platform ones which I love and now trying to find ones in black too but the lower heel ones!


----------



## fabdiva

bergafer3 said:


> Tough decision
> I vote white!


Definitely keeping the white.  But do I keep the black ones too? Both work in my wardrobe for the same outfits. I'm torn.


----------



## fabdiva

MissDior021 said:


> hmmm it’s a tough choice. Both are really nice! White stands out more but the black ones are more practical. It now really depends on your wardrobe. Try them both and create outfits. See what you really love on you. Let us know your decision


Oh, I'm definitely keeping the white.  Trying to decide if I should keep the black ones.  They both work in my wardrobe.


----------



## CornerstoneMain

fabdiva said:


> Soooo, the impossible actually happened. I scored the white lambskin  print shoes. Trying to decide if I should keep the black ones now. Please vote. Yay or nah on the black.


If you love the style I would keep the black pair as well.  When I find a shoe that I love I will buy as many colors I can.  When it comes to Chanel shoes, I'm often picking up both white and black in other seasons/styles.


----------



## fabdiva

CornerstoneMain said:


> If you love the style I would keep the black pair as well.  When I find a shoe that I love I will buy as many colors I can.  When it comes to Chanel shoes, I'm often picking up both white and black in other seasons/styles.


I agree 100%. If a shoe is comfortable I will get multiple colors.  My feet are horrible and very hard for me to find comfortable shoes.  And these are super comfy.  Definitely leaning towards keeping them both.


----------



## hlzpenguin

citylight88 said:


> Love the twilly. Do you  mind sharing the style number thanks


I don’t mind but sorry, I didn’t keep the tags. Hope someone in this forum can help!


----------



## evelyn1021

22S chunky chain bag


----------



## 888Bee

My SA was able to get me the new small Deauville 22S. Love the color combination.


----------



## bergafer3

fabdiva said:


> I agree 100%. If a shoe is comfortable I will get multiple colors.  My feet are horrible and very hard for me to find comfortable shoes.  And these are super comfy.  Definitely leaning towards keeping them both.


Oh then definitely keep both! I have issues with shoes too


----------



## Lookelou

fabdiva said:


> Soooo, the impossible actually happened. I scored the white lambskin  print shoes. Trying to decide if I should keep the black ones now. Please vote. Yay or nah on the black.


A big YES to keeping both if you can afford both!  The shape is fab, and if they are a great fit, then they are a great shoe style to have for many years.  I think you could wear these for the next few years, put them away, and pull them out again in 10 years and look fab!


----------



## fabdiva

Lookelou said:


> A big YES to keeping both if you can afford both!  The shape is fab, and if they are a great fit, then they are a great shoe style to have for many years.  I think you could wear these for the next few years, put them away, and pull them out again in 10 years and look fab!


Just what I needed to hear. Lol. My biggest issue: They sort of serve the same purpose, i.e work with the same outfits. I live in Housto so I can wear both all year round.


----------



## purselover__

Got my Wellies and happy to say that they are very comfy!


----------



## BettyLouboo

fabdiva said:


> Just what I needed to hear. Lol. My biggest issue: They sort of serve the same purpose, i.e work with the same outfits. I live in Housto so I can wear both all year round.


If you’re in Houston, work the white pair! CA, FL, TX, and HI to me are white shoe musts!


----------



## kmurrs

kairuna said:


> New to me purchases! 17C and 21C light pink are my absolute favorite releases from Chanel and Im thrilled to add these two pouches from those collections (mini o case from 17C, cosmetics pouch from 21C)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347321
> View attachment 5347322
> View attachment 5347325


OMG these are amazing! I have been on the hunt for a mini o and cosmetic pouch.  May I ask how much these cost new? I had a hard time finding the cosmetic pouch specifically.   I looked on pre-loved and the costs seem to be above retail.


----------



## lill_canele

fabdiva said:


> Soooo, the impossible actually happened. I scored the white lambskin  print shoes. Trying to decide if I should keep the black ones now. Please vote. Yay or nah on the black.



Interesting. I find that the CC logo stands out a lot more with the black and tbh looks a bit tacky to me.
The white, for some reason, looks better and being white it is more summer appropriate, since it is an open-toed sandal. 
The only issue would be keeping it clean haha.

But I like the white much better.


----------



## Miarta

fabdiva said:


> Soooo, the impossible actually happened. I scored the white lambskin  print shoes. Trying to decide if I should keep the black ones now. Please vote. Yay or nah on the black.


Yay to white. My SA offered me this morning in orange color but I like yours better. White!!


----------



## fabdiva

Miarta said:


> Yay to white. My SA offered me this morning in orange color but I like yours better. White!!


The coral color is stunning too!


----------



## fabdiva

BettyLouboo said:


> If you’re in Houston, work the white pair! CA, FL, TX, and HI to me are white shoe musts!


Absolutely.  My thoughts exactly!


----------



## lemonadee

mmeira said:


> Got my Wellies and happy to say that they are very comfy!


are these boots belong to REV season? I thought they were only from prior seasons and no longer coming out again till this year 22K!


----------



## purselover__

lemonadee said:


> are these boots belong to REV season? I thought they were only from prior seasons and no longer coming out again till this year 22K!


----------



## Miarta

I got nice surprise today.  Back in beginning of January I ordered black mule and was hoping that it wou arrive before my trip. January 22nd my sa calls but it was evening before my trip so I told her to hold on them until my return. Two weeks later (mi February) I told her to ship it. Guess what???? Shipping company LOST IT!!!!!! Of course they are not admitting it and make me run in circles. Finally a week ago I just gave up and told my sa to credit my account.  I’m type who thinks if it’s meant to be will be, if not will not.
this morning she calls to tell me that my shoe showed up in NM!!!!! YOU can guess that this time around no delivery lol.Btw, I couldn’t reorder because they were sold out before they hit the store. Half hour drive and I brought my new babies home. It was a long journey and neither one of us expected to ever see them. Sorry, long story and I’m so excited!!!!


----------



## kairuna

kmurrs said:


> OMG these are amazing! I have been on the hunt for a mini o and cosmetic pouch.  May I ask how much these cost new? I had a hard time finding the cosmetic pouch specifically.   I looked on pre-loved and the costs seem to be above retail.


Mini o is currently $550 and cosmetics case is $850! I was looking for the cosmetics pouch for the longest time last year and ended up finding them at the beauty boutique specifically. The fashion boutiques seem to get less colors and quantity. I might be selling off one that I bought last year because I like this color I bought better. Is there a specific color you’re looking for?


----------



## midori_bluez

evelyn1021 said:


> 22S chunky chain bag


very pretty! Managed to try them on in store today. Love the chunky chain. Is this the largest size one?


----------



## Jacsxcc

Miarta said:


> I got nice surprise today.  Back in beginning of January I ordered black mule and was hoping that it wou arrive before my trip. January 22nd my sa calls but it was evening before my trip so I told her to hold on them until my return. Two weeks later (mi February) I told her to ship it. Guess what???? Shipping company LOST IT!!!!!! Of course they are not admitting it and make me run in circles. Finally a week ago I just gave up and told my sa to credit my account.  I’m type who thinks if it’s meant to be will be, if not will not.
> this morning she calls to tell me that my shoe showed up in NM!!!!! YOU can guess that this time around no delivery lol.Btw, I couldn’t reorder because they were sold out before they hit the store. Half hour drive and I brought my new babies home. It was a long journey and neither one of us expected to ever see them. Sorry, long story and I’m so excited!!!!


Congratulations, I love these make me smile . I managed to get the last pink pair in my size .


----------



## Katey_

fabdiva said:


> Definitely keeping the white.  But do I keep the black ones too? Both work in my wardrobe for the same outfits. I'm torn.


Did you decide? I’d keep both. While they both work with the same outfits, they’re different vibes…and if you’re this torn about them you should go for it. You could put the black pair away and open them up a year later - it’ll be like a brand new present   Or resell them, I’m sure they wouldn’t lose money.


----------



## Seaquin

J'adore the pearl crush detailing this season.
The Wallet on Chain is just so beautiful!


----------



## fabdiva

Katey_ said:


> Did you decide? I’d keep both. While they both work with the same outfits, they’re different vibes…and if you’re this torn about them you should go for it. You could put the black pair away and open them up a year later - it’ll be like a brand new present   Or resell them, I’m sure they wouldn’t lose money.


I haven't decided yet.  I have thirty days to return the black if I go that route.  When I purchased the white one from the boutique, the SA said whatever I do, do NOT return to the store.  She said sell them and make money because they are in high demand.  I'm waiting to see what Fashionphile offers.  Not interested in the ebay drama.  If I'm not offered a substantial amount over the purchase price, I'll keep them.


----------



## fabdiva

fabdiva said:


> I haven't decided yet.  I have thirty days to return the black if I go that route.  When I purchased the white one from the boutique, the SA said whatever I do, do NOT return to the store.  She said sell them and make money because they are in high demand.  I'm waiting to see what Fashionphile offers.  Not interested in the ebay drama.  If I'm not offered a substantial amount over the purchase price, I'll keep them.


----------



## fabdiva

fabdiva said:


> I haven't decided yet.  I have thirty days to return the black if I go that route.  When I purchased the white one from the boutique, the SA said whatever I do, do NOT return to the store.  She said sell them and make money because they are in high demand.  I'm waiting to see what Fashionphile offers.  Not interested in the ebay drama.  If I'm not offered a substantial amount over the purchase price, I'll keep them.





Katey_ said:


> Did you decide? I’d keep both. While they both work with the same outfits, they’re different vibes…and if you’re this torn about them you should go for it. You could put the black pair away and open them up a year later - it’ll be like a brand new present   Or resell them, I’m sure they wouldn’t lose money.


If I sell them, I may use the proceeds to help finance a tiffany blue Business Affinity backpack I saw yesterday.  Stunning!!


----------



## Marns1

Just picked up this beauty today I was so lucky! My first Chanel bag  xx


----------



## arliegirl

fabdiva said:


> I haven't decided yet.  I have thirty days to return the black if I go that route.  When I purchased the white one from the boutique, the SA said whatever I do, do NOT return to the store.  She said sell them and make money because they are in high demand.  I'm waiting to see what Fashionphile offers.  Not interested in the ebay drama.  If I'm not offered a substantial amount over the purchase price, I'll keep them.


She should be fired for saying that . It’s infuriating the resale market . I just complained to my SA about the resale markups .  She said Chanel is trying to deal with it but no way they can.  Fashionfile will never give you what you want to make it worthwhile . Then they will resell at insane prices .  If you send back to boutique then you can get what you want and not have any restrictions for the monthly quota.


----------



## midori_bluez

Chanel 22S Small CF in Caramel
I'm so excited that my SA is able to secure this for me 
I think I need to lock myself on the ban island for a while after a 22P Purple Small CF last month and now this! LOL


----------



## fabdiva

arliegirl said:


> She should be fired for saying that . It’s infuriating the resale market . I just complained to my SA about the resale markups .  She said Chanel is trying to deal with it but no way they can.  Fashionfile will never give you what you want to make it worthwhile . Then they will resell at insane prices .  If you send back to boutique then you can get what you want and not have any restrictions for the monthly quota.


I thought the quota only applied to handbags?  I agree the resale market is insane.  But I just refuse to purchase used goods if not significantly discounted. I think it's more insane that people the ridiculous prices for preloved items.


----------



## Fashion412

Chanel 19s in lambskin!  Small size.


----------



## arliegirl

fabdiva said:


> I thought the quota only applied to handbags?  I agree the resale market is insane.  But I just refuse to purchase used goods if not significantly discounted. I think it's more insane that people the ridiculous prices for preloved items.


My issue is people buying new items and selling them at insane markups which is what Fashionfile does .  You sell new items to them and they sell item at insane markup. There are two bags on there now that are new that I wanted in store and now sold out . They are $2k above retail . No SA should be encouraging customers to sell instead of returning.  Rant over … sigh.


----------



## MissDior021

fabdiva said:


> I haven't decided yet.  I have thirty days to return the black if I go that route.  When I purchased the white one from the boutique, the SA said whatever I do, do NOT return to the store.  She said sell them and make money because they are in high demand.  I'm waiting to see what Fashionphile offers.  Not interested in the ebay drama.  If I'm not offered a substantial amount over the purchase price, I'll keep them.



i agree with @arliegirl Personally, i would just return it to the store rather than get myself into the hassle of reselling it with a profit. These pair might just be on someone else’s wishlist and you could’ve helped that someone score their own pair without the crazy markup from these big resellers. That’s just my opinion though. And only if you plan of getting rid of them.


----------



## vivy_tran

arliegirl said:


> My issue is people buying new items and selling them at insane markups which is what Fashionfile does .  You sell new items to them and they sell item at insane markup. There are two bags on there now that are new that I wanted in store and now sold out . They are $2k above retail . No SA should be encouraging customers to sell instead of returning.  Rant over … sigh.


Don’t SAs make commission from their sales? If a customer returns, the SA doesn’t make commission on it. That’s opportunity cost where the SA could have sold to another customer who is more willing to accept “flaws”.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Fashion412 said:


> Chanel 19s in lambskin!  Small size.
> 
> View attachment 5367788
> View attachment 5367787


Congrats on these both beauties!


----------



## Fashion412

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Congrats on these both beauties!


Thanks!  One had to "be from the husband" due to their new one bag a month rule.  So wild considering I think I buy 2 chanel bags a year, this just happened to be within the same week.


----------



## federallyblonde

Fashion412 said:


> Chanel 19s in lambskin!  Small size.
> 
> View attachment 5367788
> View attachment 5367787


 My beige is on the way now and I cannot wait! Thanks for sharing yours


----------



## Fashion412

federallyblonde said:


> My beige is on the way now and I cannot wait! Thanks for sharing yours


It's the perfect shade!!


----------



## fabdiva

MissDior021 said:


> i agree with @arliegirl Personally, i would just return it to the store rather than get myself into the hassle of reselling it with a profit. These pair might just be on someone else’s wishlist and you could’ve helped that someone score their own pair without the crazy markup from these big resellers. That’s just my opinion though. And only if you plan of getting rid of them.


I don't really want my SA (not the same Chanel SA who told me not to return to the store) to lose his commission.  Although he doesn't really care.  I think people have a problem with selling to places that will mark up the item. But that's just business. There's a cost to reselling preloved items. Frankly, I'm leaning towards keeping them.  But if I don't end up getting the wear out of them and I'm  outside the return window, I'll sell them and hopefully not at a loss.


----------



## fabdiva

arliegirl said:


> My issue is people buying new items and selling them at insane markups which is what Fashionfile does .  You sell new items to them and they sell item at insane markup. There are two bags on there now that are new that I wanted in store and now sold out . They are $2k above retail . No SA should be encouraging customers to sell instead of returning.  Rant over … sigh.


I don't know if it matters, but I think she was also protecting the other SA's (not even at the boutique) commission (who she knew BTW).  But I understand what you're saying.  I really never thought about it in those terms.  There are a lot of resellers that that's all they do is buy up all the hot items and resell at a staggering premium.  I think that's BS.


----------



## arliegirl

fabdiva said:


> I don't really want my SA (not the same Chanel SA who told me not to return to the store) to lose his commission.  Although he doesn't really care.  I think people have a problem with selling to places that will mark up the item. But that's just business. There's a cost to reselling preloved items. Frankly, I'm leaning towards keeping them.  But if I don't end up getting the wear out of them and I'm  outside the return window, I'll sell them and hopefully not at a loss.


He won’t care because someone else will buy it or he will call his other customers who are on a wait list . We are not talking about preloved items,
We are talking about new items. Huge difference .


----------



## dream8girl

jastar said:


> Well managed to not purchase anything for the first two months of 2022. Then March hit oh well.
> 22s light blue
> 22p red
> 22s large white heart
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 5354113


You can consider it as averaging to one a month LOL


----------



## nancinator

Made my first ever Chanel purchase this weekend! The 22S Mini Flap Bag was not on my radar at all and I didn't think I would like the chunky chain but the SA helping me was so sweet and made my whole first Chanel experience so magical. She let me try on other bags they had in stock but I ended up falling in love this one  Now time to start saving for my next bag!


----------



## christy555

So here’s my delayed march purchase, I found the vanity case in Paris; then the new 22 bag in London, I was on the waiting list for just less than a week, couldn't believe my luck


----------



## monkyjib

nancinator said:


> Made my first ever Chanel purchase this weekend! The 22S Mini Flap Bag was not on my radar at all and I didn't think I would like the chunky chain but the SA helping me was so sweet and made my whole first Chanel experience so magical. She let me try on other bags they had in stock but I ended up falling in love this one  Now time to start saving for my next bag!
> View attachment 5368244


Beautiful purchase! I’d love to see mod shot, please. How long is the strap?


----------



## arliegirl

nancinator said:


> Made my first ever Chanel purchase this weekend! The 22S Mini Flap Bag was not on my radar at all and I didn't think I would like the chunky chain but the SA helping me was so sweet and made my whole first Chanel experience so magical. She let me try on other bags they had in stock but I ended up falling in love this one  Now time to start saving for my next bag!
> View attachment 5368244


I bought this in beige in the small size and it’s a stunner ! Congrats ! You scored a fun, beautiful bag!


----------



## Vivihh

Posted in 22S but wanted to ask here as well.. 
Hi everyone, I got the rectangular mini in black / light gold hardware. But I noticed something on the side of the bag and wanted to ask if this is a defect (should still keep?)

thank you…


----------



## Bakerqueen

hhnana said:


> Posted in 22S but wanted to ask here as well..
> Hi everyone, I got the rectangular mini in black / light gold hardware. But I noticed something on the side of the bag and wanted to ask if this is a defect (should still keep?)
> 
> thank you…


I would exchange it!!


----------



## purselover__

christy555 said:


> So here’s my delayed march purchase, I found the vanity case in Paris; then the new 22 bag in London, I was on the waiting list for just less than a week, couldn't believe my luck
> 
> View attachment 5368430



Gorgeous! The 22 is amazing, right?! I got mine a few weeks ago and I´m loving it!


----------



## gwendo25

Waiting for this preloved beauty to arrive. I plan to convert it to a crossbody.


----------



## christy555

mmeira said:


> Gorgeous! The 22 is amazing, right?! I got mine a few weeks ago and I´m loving it!


Yes, it looked so much better in real life! Congrats, what colour did you get? Was debating to go for white or not, in the end I went for black.


----------



## galslovebags

balen.girl said:


> Found this baby yesterday..
> View attachment 5359869


Is this 22P? Where did you find it I’ve been trying to locate one! Gorgeous and enjoy!!


----------



## br1ho3nna

A very special boy bag❤️


----------



## dream8girl

br1ho3nna said:


> A very special boy bag❤
> View attachment 5369237


Mod shots pls! This looks soooo nice!


----------



## purselover__

christy555 said:


> Yes, it looked so much better in real life! Congrats, what colour did you get? Was debating to go for white or not, in the end I went for black.



I also have the black, in medium size. I wanted the green or the pink, but the sa told me these colors would only be available in April 7th (I purchased mine in Paris). This pic is my 22 with my new wellies and also sharing some IG screen shots, the tweed version that will come out for fw it´s also cute!


----------



## christy555

mmeira said:


> I also have the black, in medium size. I wanted the green or the pink, but the sa told me these colors would only be available in April 7th (I purchased mine in Paris). This pic is my 22 with my new wellies and also sharing some IG screen shots, the tweed version that will come out for fw it´s also cute!


Congrats!! I saw some people already showcasing the pink one online, is really cute! Didn’t know there’s a tweed version, is cute too!


----------



## sabisme

labellusting said:


> I posted in the 22S thread, but wanted to add this here as well bc I’m dying of excitement! My beautiful caramel mini
> View attachment 5356801


wow it looks stunning! congrats! would u mind mentioning the price please? xoxo


----------



## ptan57

sparklywacky said:


> Let’s share our March 2022 Chanel purchases here!


Bought a lambskin black/gold boy bag in new medium... too much in love with the in-store packaging and do not want to open it to share pics.


----------



## Caspin22

I bought the large red Lurex Boucle Deauville, and it was too big, so I sold it and got the Small Dark Turquoise instead, which is juuuuuuust right.


----------



## ptan57

Caspin22 said:


> I bought the large red Lurex Boucle Deauville, and it was too big, so I sold it and got the Small Dark Turquoise instead, which is juuuuuuust right.


just so unique and stunning! Post pics of you wearing it. Would love to see it on an outfit.


----------



## Caspin22

ptan57 said:


> just so unique and stunning! Post pics of you wearing it. Would love to see it on an outfit.



Thank you, I am in love with it, it's just my style, which is casual.  I am NOT a stylish person...hair is buzzed and I don't wear makeup, and I live in jeans and sneakers.  But I love luxury bags.  Not sure I quite "fit the mold", but I'll take a photo next time I'm not in lounge clothes!!


----------



## Caspin22

888Bee said:


> My SA was able to get me the new small Deauville 22S. Love the color combination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365671



Interesting that the Small size this year also has the leather handles!  Do you know if it's the same dimensions as the previous seasons Small size?


----------



## jessilou

Received this beauty a few days ago!


----------



## Marns1

Purchased on March 30th from Harrods London- no previous history, my first Chanel bag


----------



## nancinator

monkyjib said:


> Beautiful purchase! I’d love to see mod shot, please. How long is the strap?


Thank you! I'm fairly petite (5ft) and this bag lands perfectly at my waist area without consuming me. The strap is about 21in!





arliegirl said:


> I bought this in beige in the small size and it’s a stunner ! Congrats ! You scored a fun, beautiful bag!


Thank you! I love how this bag is elegantly edgy


----------



## xoxotpe

christy555 said:


> So here’s my delayed march purchase, I found the vanity case in Paris; then the new 22 bag in London, I was on the waiting list for just less than a week, couldn't believe my luck
> 
> View attachment 5368430


Hi, do you mind sharing the vanity's model number ? I've been trying to find one but most of my SAs stores didn't order this style.


----------



## arliegirl

L


nancinator said:


> Thank you! I'm fairly petite (5ft) and this bag lands perfectly at my waist area without consuming me. The strap is about 21in!
> View attachment 5369819
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I love how this bag is elegantly edgy


Looks great! Turns out this is not the bag I have ! What’s the name of it? Congrats again!


----------



## nat74

xoxotpe said:


> Hi, do you mind sharing the vanity's model number ? I've been trying to find one but most of my SAs stores didn't order this style.


----------



## xoxotpe

nat74 said:


> View attachment 5370349


Thank you!!


----------



## pinkgirl713

Lelmillin said:


> Love love the trendy WOC....it’s gorgeous. Enjoy her!! Would love to know what fits inside.


Sorry just seeing this. Basically my phone, iPhone max size, key and lipstick lol. I don’t carry much. I think a slim card case would fit also.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

A few of my March purchases. Can’t wait to wear these sandals. Also my first fine jewelry purchases. Love stacking these rings.


----------



## hermcoco8

Coco handle is from 22p  



Gabel said:


> Congrats!!! So pretty. From what collection is the mini CCH and do you have more pictures?


----------



## balen.girl

galslovebags said:


> Is this 22P? Where did you find it I’ve been trying to locate one! Gorgeous and enjoy!!


Sorry for super late reply. I was away from tpf lately. Yes it’s 22P, bought from Chanel store in Australia.


----------



## Cali2HI

I was able to get a 22S rectangular black pearl crush in March at Ala Moana in Honolulu.


----------



## kimberlyloc

My first Chanel bag: 22S Mini Rectangular Pearl Crush in red (NH625) lambskin. I purchased at the end of March from my SA in Chicago and took it out for a spin on a date night in our hometown and then for our Las Vegas trip in April. I absolutely love the adjustable pearl strap! You can see me wearing it in two different lengths here.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

kimberlyloc said:


> My first Chanel bag: 22S Mini Rectangular Pearl Crush in red (NH625) lambskin. I purchased at the end of March from my SA in Chicago and took it out for a spin on a date night in our hometown and then for our Las Vegas trip in April. I absolutely love the adjustable pearl strap! You can see me wearing it in two different lengths here.


Congrats on your first Chanel bag! That looks fantastic on you. I love that the length of the bag is adjustable. Makes it so  versatile.


----------



## gazalia

Beautiful Chameleon Colour. Instantly fell in love. Thanks to my awesome SA!!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

br1ho3nna said:


> A very special boy bag❤
> View attachment 5369237


sooo pretty


----------



## Sylly

kimberlyloc said:


> My first Chanel bag: 22S Mini Rectangular Pearl Crush in red (NH625) lambskin. I purchased at the end of March from my SA in Chicago and took it out for a spin on a date night in our hometown and then for our Las Vegas trip in April. I absolutely love the adjustable pearl strap! You can see me wearing it in two different lengths here.


Gorgeous and you look FABULOUS wearing it!


----------



## LolaWhisp

Did not luck out at Hermes in Paris, but ended up with my first and most classic medium Chanel noir caviar bag with silver hardware and some marron pantos sunglasses to ease my sorrows. Somehow, I think I’ll cherish it more in the years to come. So in love!


----------



## xsweetdreamx

After being locked up for weeks, she is finally picked up and is now home


----------



## ant23

Bridgidu said:


> Received my long waited purple tweed mini My favorite purple bag, such a great combo with tweed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355893


OMG lucky !!! This is my unicorn!!!
Where were you able to find this?


----------



## prple

Logic said:


> First time going on launch day, got this medium vanity bag. The pink was beautiful but I ended up choosing black.
> 
> View attachment 5361871


This is nice! I saw this on fashionphile!


----------

